# Does your club allow Crossbows????



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes but none have ever showed up.
That could change this coming season as 3D targets are added but I really don't expect it to.

The Xbow people that I've met personally are not archers.
They are hunters that own Xbows because they are simpler to operate and it gets them in the woods earlier in the season.

Edit = There have been just a few show up to make sure thier 20 & 30 yard sights were set on the practice range.
Sorry I forgot about those.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

There is a sign up at our range that Crossbows are not allowed. But am going to check that out as they can be shot at field archery and the state is here so gonna have to check on it. I have shot a couple of target crossbows but have not shot one of those set up for hunting yet. As i have been shooting lower and lower poundage when shooting my regular bows i mite have to check into one of them down the road.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

We have one crossbow shooter who faithfully attends NCFAA outdoor tournaments across the state. He is a fine fellow and enjoyable shooting companion. He also happens to have the most expensive rig of anyone around. 

We've not faced the decision yet, but someone with crossbow equipment that does not conform with the guidelines as listed below from the NFAA Constitution and Bylaws would probably not be allowed to shoot in a sanctioned state tournament, just for insurance reasons.


_7. Crossbows may be used as a separate style/division at National level Indoor events. They
are optional at all other events and facilities at the discretion of respective responsible
National, Sectional, State, Club, and Tournament officials.
7.1 There is no distinction between Recurve and compound, draw weight, or sighting
systems.
7.2 All crossbows must be fitted with a mechanical trigger mechanism. Electrical,
electronic, pneumatic, or hydraulic triggers are not permitted.
7.3 All track style crossbows must have a single operational bolt retainer which
prevents the bolt from slipping forward when the crossbow is pointed toward the
ground. Front mounted bolt retainers are not allowed. Crossbows fitted with
“Over and Under tracks” are not permitted.
7.4 The prod (bow limbs) may be made of any material and may be of either one or
two piece construction. In the case of metallic prods, the limbs shall be bound with
a suitable tape to prevent personal injury in the case of failure. Prod assemblies
may be either recurve or compound.
7.5 Target Crossbows may not exceed a draw weight of 95 pounds as published by the
manufacturer. The maximum bolt/arrow speed shall be 300 fps plus or minus 3%.
7.6 Bow strings and servings must be made from non-metallic materials. Bow strings
may be either connected directly to the limb tips or by means of axle pins (fixed or
pivoting, metallic or synthetic.
7.7 Target Crossbows may not employ a magnification sight. The sighting system
shall have no more nor less than two separate open or dioptre (aperture) sight units.
The maximum distance from front sight to rear sight shall be 720mm measured
between the sighting elements. The length of the front sight tube may not exceed
60mm, and the length of the rear sight unit may not exceed 150mm inclusive of
antiglare tube and eye-shield (if fitted).
7.8 Pistol Crossbows and Vertical Crossbows are NOT legal for competition.
7.9 Maximum diameter of arrow shaft is 8.33mm or 21/64 inches._


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

We do allow them, under certain conditions. We are an IBO sanctioned club, so we must allow crossbows because the IBO has a crossbow class. We only hold one IBO shoot a year, so that is the only competition that they are on our range. We are also located on property owned by the Izaak Walton League and a lot of the members hunt with crossbows. We had set up a separate crossbow target so they can practice. Actually, at ranges beyond 20 yards, crossbow penetration is less than or equal to high speed compounds.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Are you saying that a standard hunting crossbow will not penetrate farther in a bail than my Monster XLR8 at 60bs with a 420 grain arrow??? Ken


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

A member of our club did some testing with crossbows and compounds at various distances. What he found was that beyond 20 yards, a standard hunting crossbow did not penetrate a 3-D target any further than a compound. I do not have the bow/arrow data (draw weight, arrow weight) that they used in this test but I will get it.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

well my concern is for the indoor range at 20 yards. Ken


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I stand corrected on a couple things. I talked to the club member who conducted the test and here are the details. The test was done about 7 years ago with equipment based on that time period. The target butt was an outdoor target made of stacked celotex sheets (like the butts at Mechanicsburg). The crossbow was 150-170 # with a 19" aluminum bolt (unknown weight). The compound was 55# with 450-grain aluminum arrow. Since both compounds and crossbows have progressed in speed since that time, I would suggest conducting your own test with more modern equipment. Also, you might look at what NFAA and USA Archery allow, as both those organizations allow crossbows at their Indoor Nationals.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> well my concern is for the indoor range at 20 yards. Ken


:mg::mg:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

we do not allow them at the archery club that I belong. the reason was because the crossbow can be loaded and in the fire position for an extended period of time. we chose as a club to promote all verticle type archery. the target material was also a factor. The crossbow trigger type device was also a factor for not allowing them at an archery range


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

We have only ever had one show up for a 3D shoot. He had talked with me prior to the event about allowing it. I told him we would decide when he arrived. I walked with him to the first target, he shot and I could not see where the bolt went into the animal any further than the arrows shot from compounds. He was allowed to shoot and as far as I am concerned, I see no problem with them shooting if more would show up in the future.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> well my concern is for the indoor range at 20 yards. Ken


 I'm not shooting next to someone using a crossbow, Ken. I haven't been around one that didn't sound like a .22 going off. Now THAT would wreck any concentration I might have


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

My Club, Iroquois, has been the State's Catalyst for change in getting things fixed, so people are able to use it in field shooting, and within the field organization. Never understood why the State's been so closed minded. The FITA (State) organization has had crossbow shooting available as long as I have been active in it. Someone once asked me last year, why we didn't have crossbows? I just said, we usually do, you didn't ask. I make sure it's not left off the entry form now.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have no trouble shooting with crossbow shooters, as i just alternate shooting with them and did not notice a lot of noise with them. What i have trouble with is shooting next to a barebow shooter thats shooting 65# and sounds like its gonna fly apart everytime they let one fly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

No problem at our club alls welcome, even shoot them indoors just may need to adjust the target butts, Spyderwebs the best for xbows


----------

